# Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings 

It has quite a week here in New Jersey. Hurricane Sandy has really done quite a bit of damage. I was not able to give you pairings or updates on last week's tournament as we were without power for quite a few days. Getting gasoline to fill our automobiles has also been one big challenge. 

Congratulations goes out to Stacy Lewis for winning the Mizuno Classic. Stacy made a remarkable comeback as she was seven shots down at the start of the final round. This was her fourth win of the year. Stacy has now just about wrapped up the 2012 Rolex Player of the Year Award. Inbee Park would have to win the two remaining tournaments while Stacy finishes out of the top ten in both, for Inbee to steal the trophy away. That is a scenario that is very highly unlikely. The winner also receives a Hall of Fame point. The last American to win the award was Beth Daniel in 1994. 

The other big race is for the Vare Trophy which also carries a Hall of Fame point. With Jiyai Shin not eligible because she does not meet the minimum rounds criteria, it has come down to a race between Stacy Lewis and Inbee Park. Currently Inbee leads with a 70.30 per round average. Stacy Lewis is second at 70.32. How close is that? Stacy just has to make up 2 strokes in the final 8 rounds of the season to win this also. 

The tour moves to Mexico this week for the playing of the Lorena Ochoa Invitational. Lorena will actually be teeing it up herself this week. 

This is tournament #26 of 27 this year. Here are the key details: 

Course: Guadalajara Country Club 
Location: Guadalajara, Mexico 
Defending Champion: Catriona Matthew 
Winning Score: 69-68-68-71=276 (-12) 

Final Field: 36 players 
Par: 36/36=72 
Yardage: 6,644 yards 
Purse: $1,000,000 

I will post the pairings as soon as they become available. 

In spite of the very small field, most of the top players will be teeing it up. Among the missing this week are, Jiyai Shin, Na Yeon Choi, Amy Yang, Mika Miyazato, and Hee Young Park. 

There will be no television broadcast in the United States for this event. 

Other Tidbits: 
It seems like just yesterday that we thought nobody was going to catch Yani Tseng for the number one ranking in the world for a very long time. Well things are changing much more quickly than anyone could have anticipated. In April, Yani had a 9.47 lead over Na Yeon Choi who was in second place. Currently her lead is only 3.14 over Stacy Lewis. 

For more on this tournament and other news: 
Mostly Harmless: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are Thursdays pairings:

LPGAScoring.com .:. LPGA Leaderboard


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders:



1 Michelle Wie -6 

1 Angela Stanford -6 

1 Candie Kung -6 

4 Cristie Kerr -5 

4 So Yeon Ryu -5 

4 Stacy Lewis -5 

4 Inbee Park -5 

4 Karine Icher -5 

9 In-Kyung Kim -4 

9 Katherine Hull -4 

11 Beatriz Recari -3 

11 Anna Nordqvist -3 

13 Suzann Pettersen -2 

13 Yani Tseng -2 

13 Hee Kyung Seo -2 

16 Nine tied at -1 

16 Lorena Ochoa -1


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the second round:

1 Angela Stanford -11 F 
2 Inbee Park -9 F 
3 Cristie Kerr -8 F 
4 So Yeon Ryu -7 F 
4 Stacy Lewis -7 F 
4 Candie Kung -7 F 
7 In-Kyung Kim -6 F 
7 Karine Icher -6 F 
9 Hee Kyung Seo -5 F 
9 Katherine Hull -5 F 
11 Anna Nordqvist -4 F 
12 Haeji Kang -3 F 
12 Ai Miyazato -3 F 
12 Vicky Hurst -3 F 
12 Yani Tseng -3 F 
12 Michelle Wie -3 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3:

1 Inbee Park -15 F 
2 Cristie Kerr -13 F 
3 So Yeon Ryu -12 F 
4 Angela Stanford -11 F 
5 Karine Icher -9 F 
6 Michelle Wie -8 F 
6 Hee Kyung Seo -8 F 
6 Candie Kung -8 F 
6 Stacy Lewis -8 F 
10 Katherine Hull -7 F 
10 In-Kyung Kim -7 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final results:

1 Cristie Kerr -16 F 
2 Angela Stanford -15 F 
2 Inbee Park -15 F 
4 Candie Kung -12 F 
4 Stacy Lewis -12 F 
6 Haeji Kang -11 F 
6 So Yeon Ryu -11 F 
8 Katherine Hull -10 F 
8 Hee Kyung Seo -10 F 
10 Anna Nordqvist -9 F 
11 Karine Icher -8 F 
12 Suzann Pettersen -7 F 
12 In-Kyung Kim -7 F 
14 Ai Miyazato -6 F 
14 Brittany Lincicome -6 F 
14 Michelle Wie -6 F


----------

